# Welchen Transportwagen Trolley



## JanHofmann (3. Januar 2009)

Hallo, ich bin auf der suche nach einem Transportwagen und habe auch schon welche gefunden, die mir gut gefallen. Bräuchte aber noch nen paar Angaben und Empfehlungen!

1.
Anaconda Transportwagen, Preis 79,95
Packmaß: 80x 30 x 107 cm  
Maße: 135 x 80 x 33 cm  
Gewicht: 11 kg
http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....p-4009&cName=zubehoer-transportwagen-c-30_118

2.
Kogha de luxe Carp Trolley, Preis 79,95
- Maße: 135cm x                                            77cm x 31 cm
- Packmaß: 108cm x 79cm x 30 cm 
- Gewicht: ???
Kann mir einer von euch das Packmaß und das Gewicht nennen?
http://www.carp.de/tackle/sonstiges/askari_trolly/index.shtml

3.
Husar [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Neue Karre, Preis?
[/FONT]Kann mir einer von euch das Maße, Packmaß und das Gewicht nennen?
http://www.angel-husar.de/HTM/new-htm/karre.htm

4.
Husar [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Schubkarre, Preis 125,-
[/FONT]Kann mir einer von euch das Maße, Packmaß und das Gewicht nennen?
http://www.angel-husar.de/HTM/k-pixx/630200.htm

5.
Fox Elite II Trolley, Preis 150,-
- Maße: ???
- Packmaß: 120cm x 80 cm
- Gewicht: ???
http://shop.strato.de/epages/15458104.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/15458104/Products/CTR001


Danke
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]


----------



## blackpanther1987 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welchen Transportwagen Trolley*

Hi !!!

Ganz ehrlich ???

Die Dinger sind schon gut nimm die von Kogha und bezieh das dann über Askari fallste die Inetseite nicht wissen solltest www.angelsport.de kriegst wenn du es bis zum 7.1. bestellest sogar noch 15 % Rabatt.


----------



## JanHofmann (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welchen Transportwagen Trolley*

Die Aktion habe ich schon gesehen, mich interessiert aber noch unbeding das Packmaß und das Gewicht.


----------



## Thecatfisch (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welchen Transportwagen Trolley*

Die werden so ziemlich alle das gleiche Packmaß haben! Man klappt die Füße und die Seiten Weg und dann ist schon zusammengepackt!

Muss es ein Trolley sein?


----------



## Xarrox (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welchen Transportwagen Trolley*

Hab das dingen von kogha würd das nehmen ist ganz ok und 15% sparen oder nicht


----------



## Kleenus (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welchen Transportwagen Trolley*

Hast du den von der Wassersportcentrale schon gesehen ?

Hie mal nen Link ! Der Transporter Jumbo wäre mein Favorit.

Lg Kristian


----------



## badbrain (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welchen Transportwagen Trolley*

hallo Jan,
ich habe den wagen von anaconda, welchen die auch gepostet hast.
kann bis jetzt (2jahre in gebrauch) nichts negatives feststellen.
was vor allem zu beachten ist, dass der wagen zwei räder hat (möglichst weit auseinander), um zu verhindern, 
dass er umkippt, wenn du mal eine hand vom griff nehmen mußt, weil deine tasche rutscht etc., bzw um zu verhindern dass er bei weichem boden einsinkt.

der 1. wagen von husar hat sehr kurze durchschübe, dass heißt er könnte dir bei extremer belastung auf den seiteteilen schneller aus dem leim gehen.


----------



## Angelspass (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welchen Transportwagen Trolley*

kennst du den Angelcaddy, sicher nicht schlecht.
http://www.angelcaddy.de/Basic_Modell/basic_modell.html

Leider zu teuer für mich. :c

:vik:


----------



## JanHofmann (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welchen Transportwagen Trolley*



badbrain schrieb:


> hallo Jan,
> ich habe den wagen von anaconda, welchen die auch gepostet hast.
> kann bis jetzt (2jahre in gebrauch) nichts negatives feststellen.
> was vor allem zu beachten ist, dass der wagen zwei räder hat (möglichst weit auseinander), um zu verhindern,
> ...



Bei dem Anaconda kann man aber nicht die Seitenteile verstellen bzw. verschieben lang oder kurz oder?


----------



## badbrain (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welchen Transportwagen Trolley*

ist aber glaube ich nix für nen karpfenangler !
wo klemmst du denn das zelt dran, oder die liege, oder den stuhl, oder die große tasche ???
|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
eher was für den allround-angler und tagesansitzer. :q


----------



## badbrain (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welchen Transportwagen Trolley*

doch kann man, wenn du ganz genau hinschaust, dann siehst du sogar die schrauben auf deinem eigenen post von wilkerling.|bigeyes


----------



## CarpFreakSHG (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welchen Transportwagen Trolley*

Guck Dir den von der Angeldomäne an. 
Der kostete im 2008 Katalog ca. 80,- € und liegt inzwischen bei 50,- €. Hab ihn letzte Woche bestellt und er wird wahrscheinlich Montag bis Mittwoch eintreffen. 

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## DudeRainbow (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welchen Transportwagen Trolley*

Die Antwort kommt leider relativ spät, aber an alle die das hier lesen sollten: Ein Beach Trolley kann euch bestimmt einiges an Arbeit ersparen!


----------



## TrevorMcCox (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welchen Transportwagen Trolley*

8 Jahre alten Thread ausgraben, nicht schlecht...Aber wo er schonmal offen ist eine Frage an alle Trolley-Besitzer: Wer von euch verwendet eine Sackkarre zum Transport des Tackles? Ich überlege mir eine zu kaufen, da das Packmaß doch echt gut ist im Gegensatz zu den Schubkarren ähnlichen Barrows/Trolleys.


----------



## pennfanatic (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welchen Transportwagen Trolley*

Nie richtige sackkarre ist sausschwer und lässt sich schlecht ziehen. Ist zu schieben ausgelegt.


----------



## Forelle74 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welchen Transportwagen Trolley*



TrevorMcCox schrieb:


> .Aber wo er schonmal offen ist eine Frage an alle Trolley-Besitzer: Wer von euch verwendet eine Sackkarre zum Transport des Tackles? Ich überlege mir eine zu kaufen, da das Packmaß doch echt gut ist im Gegensatz zu den Schubkarren ähnlichen Barrows/Trolleys.



Genau den gleichen Gedanken hatte ich auch vor kurzen 
Die gibts als Aluminiumversion recht leicht, und zusammenschiebbar.
Hätte mir sowas fast gekauft:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Sackkarre-Al...107274?hash=item1c49045e0a:g:N8wAAOSwqu9U6HJO

Einziges Problem.
Wie kommst du ans Wasser?
Ich großteils nur über Feldwege und Pfade.
Hab mich dann für den entschieden:http://www.ebay.de/itm/Behr-Trolley...033997?hash=item2a6bf7e2cd:g:oA0AAOSwLVZVuy96

Obendrauf ne Faltbox(mit expandern gesichert)
Bei Gelegenheit gibts ein Foto.


----------



## pennfanatic (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welchen Transportwagen Trolley*

Kommst du mit den kleinen rädern auch auf einem Feldweg klar oder sind bei dir die wege
Asphltiert?


----------



## Forelle74 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welchen Transportwagen Trolley*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Kommst du mit den kleinen rädern auch auf einem Feldweg klar oder sind bei dir die wege
> Asphltiert?



Falls du mich meinst.
Ich hatte vorher den falschen Link drin
Schau jetzt nochmal nach


----------



## pennfanatic (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welchen Transportwagen Trolley*

Ok  jetzt passt das


----------



## Forelle74 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welchen Transportwagen Trolley*

Hier das Pic.
Hab in die Box grad mal provisorisch was rein zum Größenvergleich.
Da passt ordentlich was rein.
Ich packe es komplett ins Auto.
Man kann es aber auch sehr Platzsparend einräumen und ruckzuck aufbauen.


----------



## Hering 58 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welchen Transportwagen Trolley*



Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hier das Pic.
> Hab in die Box grad mal provisorisch was rein zum Größenvergleich.
> Da passt ordentlich was rein.
> Ich packe es komplett ins Auto.
> Man kann es aber auch sehr Platzsparend einräumen und ruckzuck aufbauen.


Ziehst du aus? :m


----------



## Forelle74 (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Welchen Transportwagen Trolley*



Hering 58 schrieb:


> Ziehst du aus? :m



:q

Nöö,
da kommt nur das nötigste rein was man so zum Angeln brauch


----------

